# prime water delchorinator



## frogimitator (May 2, 2015)

is the product 'prime' safe for dart frogs? i know it adds slime healthy for fish but will it be okay for frogs? my tank uses a lot of water as i have a wtaterfall setup and a aquifer under the soil. which has hydroton pellets under the soil. our waters ph is 9 and ppm 0 comin out the faucet. so is this necessary?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I love Prime. About the only better best bang for your buck is to mix your own sodium thiosulfate.


----------



## frogimitator (May 2, 2015)

it wont kill needed algae? i havent seen any algae growth yet. is it safe for tadpoles?


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

If your water's pH is 9, you've got bigger problems than chlorine. Prime just removes the chlorine and chloramines that are added into the water by your city. If you're on well water, there's no need for prime or other water conditioners. But if your pH is 9, that's an issue. ANd 0 ppm what? What are you measuring? I think you're a tad confused on what/how to test water. We can help!


----------



## frogimitator (May 2, 2015)

I do know hw to test water. i have been growing plants for years and have a nice ppm meter. O means its got no minerals or other impurities. which is both good and bad. bad if you need nurients added. a ph of 9 Is better for humans i know. rather han a neutral ph. i have no had anything die yet and ive had the frogs for over 6 months


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

frogimitator said:


> I do know hw to test water. i have been growing plants for years and have a nice ppm meter. O means its got no minerals or other impurities. which is both good and bad. bad if you need nurients added. a ph of 9 Is better for humans i know. rather han a neutral ph. i have no had anything die yet and ive had the frogs for over 6 months


Some notes. First, you can measure many things in water. Nitrates, Nitrites, hardness (both GH and KH), etc. All are reported in parts per million. Second, (again) there's no way your tap water is 0 ppm particulate matter. Not unless you're already running everything through a RO/DI filter. 

A pH of 9 is *not* better for the human body. Don't believe all that kangen water crap. Your blood pH is hovers right around 7, that should tell you something. Anyways, that's not frog related. Our frogs inhabit soft water regions with water that is slightly acidic. pH is a logarithmic scale, that means your pH of 9 is 100 times more basic than what the frogs are used to, at best. That is not going to be healthy for them. Combined with your supposed 0 ppm of anything in your water, there's no buffering capacity so your pH will be swinging all over the place, which is bad for anything trying to survive in it. Frogs are tough, and can survive some adverse conditions, but that doesn't mean you should keep them in those conditions.


----------



## frogimitator (May 2, 2015)

Sure your blood is at 7 or a little higher. But the body works hard to get it there with all the acidic things in our unnatural food. i dont believe its necessary or that you should drink it daily. just that balance is needed. anyway, agree to disagree. i beieve you with relation to my frogs. my tanks substrate is peat and coco. the water they receive is from an aquifer below the substrate. so once it has gone through everything and brought back up by my waterfall, the ph is probably much more acidic. its tap water but i kive in a private area. our water comes from our small lake, which is then filtered on the lake at a little plant there. so it could be ro water


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Honestly what I would do is make up a big batch of soft water, in something like a 5 gallon bucket. Add in some tannins, get the pH down, and make sure it's all stable, then start using that for your frog tank. A pH of 9 is scary high for frogs (to me at least). That's like adding pure baking soda to your water.


----------



## frogimitator (May 2, 2015)

will boiling peat moss be enough for what yourself suggesting?


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

It would, that and oak/almond leaves. Pour boiling water over them and let it sit for a week or two to let the peat settle out of it. They make blackwater extract, but easy enough to just make your own. It's the same thing as 'tadpole tea' which is nice to use for tads if you're having problems with molding. Humic acids and things in the tea help prevent that. But, also makes for nice softer, more acidic water. Which it sounds like you need.


----------



## frogimitator (May 2, 2015)

thanks you, sounds easy enough


----------



## ishia (Dec 19, 2016)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Some notes. First, you can measure many things in water. Nitrates, Nitrites, hardness (both GH and KH), etc. All are reported in parts per million. Second, (again) there's no way your tap water is 0 ppm particulate matter. Not unless you're already running everything through a RO/DI filter.


Keep in mind you will not remove ammonia through RO/DI unit.



frogimitator said:


> my tanks substrate is peat and coco. the water they receive is from an aquifer below the substrate. so once it has gone through everything and brought back up by my waterfall, the ph is probably much more acidic.


Peat will soften water and lower pH...I would measure the pH of the water in the system on a regular basis and if you see it begin to rise...add more peat!

Keep in mind Prime also neutralizes heavy metals. Never a bad idea to add if you don't know.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

ishia said:


> Keep in mind you will not remove ammonia through RO/DI unit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you can. Many units utilize some form of carbon pre filter, and the di process can absolutely remove residual ammonia amounts. Also, dead thread ;-)


----------

